# Fascinated with my wife's behind



## frankd

Can't find this discussion anywhere and I have to get it off my chest. I'm concerned about whether my feelings are normal or just weird. 
I love my wife's ass. 
So much in fact, that often I'm hoping she'll say she's not in the mood, but that I can have her butt to enjoy at my leisure. 
I'm talking about a complete rimming - a feast for all my senses!
It's an unbelievable experience that ends in an orgasm so powerful that it leaves me breathless. 
I still love vaginal intercourse, but we've got problems there and don't do it very often. And she says she's okay with that, and if I'm okay with the alternative, then she's happy. 
Maybe I feel guilty because I like it so much. I certainly don't have any moral issues about it, nor am I squeamish in any way. 
I could say more, but I don't want to get banned! 

Ladies: does it do anything for you?
Guys: have you tried it? Would you try?


----------



## CanadianGuy

frankd said:


> Can't find this discussion anywhere and I have to get it off my chest. I'm concerned about whether my feelings are normal or just weird.
> I love my wife's ass.
> So much in fact, that often I'm hoping she'll say she's not in the mood, but that I can have her butt to enjoy at my leisure.
> I'm talking about a complete rimming - a feast for all my senses!
> It's an unbelievable experience that ends in an orgasm so powerful that it leaves me breathless.
> I still love vaginal intercourse, but we've got problems there and don't do it very often. And she says she's okay with that, and if I'm okay with the alternative, then she's happy.
> Maybe I feel guilty because I like it so much. I certainly don't have any moral issues about it, nor am I squeamish in any way.
> I could say more, but I don't want to get banned!
> 
> Ladies: does it do anything for you?
> Guys: have you tried it? Would you try?


Different strokes for different folks. Is it weird? It is what it is frankd. Whatever floats your butt...er boat. Tried it, enjoyed it, so does she. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## cent130130

I love it too, probably more than my wife does. She seems to enjoy it while on her back, but refuses to get on her hands and knees, which to me is the ultimate.


----------



## BeachGuy

frankd said:


> Guys: have you tried it? Would you try?


No. And NO.

Might be weird to others but if it's ok with the both of you, then it's not weird.


----------



## dblkman

CanadianGuy said:


> Whatever floats your butt...er boat. .


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kl84

My husband put a finger in there a couple times and it feels so disgusting and so wrong. I absolutely do not enjoy anything going in there. I can say with almost 100% certainty that is one thing we will not be exploring. It just feels totally unnatural.


----------



## wiigirl

kl84 said:


> My husband put a finger in there a couple times and it feels so disgusting and so wrong. I absolutely do not enjoy anything going in there. I can say with almost 100% certainty that is one thing we will not be exploring. It just feels totally unnatural.


To each their own....It totally depends on my mood....but sometimes it feels really right.

Although if its done to me....I reserve the right to return the favor. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kl84

wiigirl said:


> To each their own....It totally depends on my mood....but sometimes it feels really right.
> 
> Although if its done to me....I reserve the right to return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL:rofl:


----------



## Taurus

Man, I thought I was the only one! I know exactly what you mean. I tend to be a leg/behind combo guy, and have been for as long as I can remember.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

i don't think it is weird at all.Nothing people are into surprises me anymore As long as you guys are ok with it,who cares what anyone else thinks.

I enjoy it occasionally.It isn't something i need or request but when it's done right I like it. Feels so naughty! I think that's part of the appeal


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I'd like to do it. I've done it before (rimming) way back when (before meeting my wife). But it's one of those things that I just know my wife would be completely grossed out and I think it would set us back so I don't try. I don't think it's weird or abnormal. We occasionally do anal, she seems to be ok with that....once on a while.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Taurus said:


> Man, I thought I was the only one! I know exactly what you mean. I tend to be a leg/behind combo guy, and have been for as long as I can remember.


Lol
"I'm a leg man."
"I'm an azz man."
"I'm a leg/behind combo guy!"

Does that mean where the behind joins the leg? I'm partial to the hollow above the clavicle...


----------



## HappyHubby

Rimming? As in licking the place where the bodily waste comes out? IS that right? No thanks. No interest. Licking the vag is a whole different thing. yum. 

Wife and I only tried anal once. didnt even get all the way in. hurt her too much. I rather put it where it belongs anyway. Maybe we'll try it agian to be kinky. a finger perhaps.


----------



## johnnycomelately

I love the chocolate starfish and my wife often demands anal. Yes, my life is that good.


----------



## gbrad

I like the @ss, the round part that sticks out and looks great in some nice tight jeans. Jeans with pockets please, not without, that's annoying and doesn't look good. But the other part of the @ss, no thanks, I want nothing to do with that sexually. Absolutely nothing. Never have, never will, no thank you.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

"Sometimes, in the heat of the moment, it's forgivable to go azz to mouth."

Rosario Dawson, in "Clerks 2"


----------



## Accipiter777

Wife loves a$$ play. I love A$$ play. 'nough said.


----------



## BeachGuy

HappyHubby said:


> Rimming? As in licking the place where the bodily waste comes out? IS that right? No thanks. No interest. Licking the vag is a whole different thing. yum.


Aw man....c'mon! One's ok and the other isn't? Guess where pee "bodily waste" comes from? That same area you're ok to lick. I don't do it but just sayin'....

I'm ok with insertion. But not licking (the starfish).

Gawd my silly-ass wife would have a freakin' coronary if I ever even touched her there!!!! Can you say "prude"?


----------



## Created2Write

Rimming: my husband has done it on me while also stimulating my clitoris with his fingers. Some of the best orgasms I've had being manually stimulated. The rimming was...different. It's not that I didn't enjoy it, it was just different. 

Anal we can't do.


----------



## vanessa365

I've tried, but it was too painful. I would never try it again, don't even like the finger.


----------



## Accipiter777

created2write said:


> rimming: _*my husband has done it on me while also stimulating my clitoris with his fingers. Some of the best orgasms i've had being manually stimulated.*_ the rimming was...different. It's not that i didn't enjoy it, it was just different.
> 
> Anal we can't do.


exactly! No penetration needed. Though just a VERY little rocks her world too.


----------



## HuggyBear

Nah, no "bum stuff" for me, if I can have my way... never been asked to try it. 

I'll put my mouth on the 'taint, but not the "dirty" part.

If asked to do such, I'll be demanding a Listerine or Lysol enema, first.


----------



## 40isthenew20

My wife's ass drives me crazy. I can shove my face up there and finish myself off in no time. The problem is that she is totally against anything back there. I get the nudge away when getting too deep and hear all sorts of complaints.


----------



## frankd

Seems that it's either a total no-no or it's okay, why not.

I absolutely agree with 40isthenew20 - I could last for 5 to 10 minutes with vaginal intercourse, but when I put my tongue up there, I'm done in under a minute - it's that mind blowing! 

I try to make it last longer, but to no avail.
As I said, she has some difficulty with vaginal intercourse so we don't do it very often and as with many of the posts, she thinks it's gross and wonders why I want to do it. But she is understanding and let's me have at it.

After all, when you think about it, there's no fuss, no mess, don't even have to turn over - by the time the guy comes back, she's probably asleep.

Of course, cleanliness is key. We have an unwritten rule that her beautiful behind is only available after showers - and she takes her showers at night. 

Wow, come to think of, I am a licky guy - I mean lucky guy!
And I'm telling her that (again) as soon as she gets home!


----------



## nandosbella

Wait wait wait.... You're having orgasms from licking your wifes butt hole? Like she doesnt touch you or anything and you just let er rip? I thought orgasms were caused by friction?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen

frankd said:


> Guys: have you tried it? Would you try?



Yes I have. Anal play is a regular part of our marriage, and has been for the last year or so.

My wife didn't have much interest in it before. I tried a finger a few years ago, and she felt very uncomfortable.

But then later on, without my prompting at all, she wanted to try again. Turns out she is HUGELY sensitive to anal pleasure. I'm a bit too large for full penetration, but my wife cums, and cums hard, off anal fingering and when I thrust my penis up against, and around, her anus. She will even anally masturbate occasionally to get herself off. She says the orgasms she gets from anal play are "deeper". It's added a great new dimension to our sex life.




nandosbella said:


> Wait wait wait.... You're having orgasms from licking your wifes butt hole? Like she doesnt touch you or anything and you just let er rip? I thought orgasms were caused by friction?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Handsfree orgasms are rare, but they happen. I know because the first time I came with a woman it was handsfree. 

It's possible, but not probable. Technically a man doesn't need friction to cum, but it's not something most men will ever experience.


----------



## jaquen

HuggyBear said:


> If asked to do such, I'll be demanding a Listerine or Lysol enema, first.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 40isthenew20

nandosbella said:


> Wait wait wait.... You're having orgasms from licking your wifes butt hole? Like she doesnt touch you or anything and you just let er rip? I thought orgasms were caused by friction?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure who this was for, but in my case, I need to jerk it to cum when my face is by her ass. I wish it would just top off automatically. 

I get so aroused By her ass but she hates it. I try and give it the old one-cheek-sneak (massaging her butt cheeks and push one side open to expose the balloon knot) to get a good whiff or sneak a tongue in there. 

I can't understand for the life of me how anyone would be annoyed by having their ass eaten. And there is no hygiene issue, so thats not a reason.


----------



## dallasapple

Personally ?My feelings would be hurt if my husband preferred my rear end over my female design..For any activity..

Just like if I told him if i had a choice?to get rid of one or the other he coudl just have his penis removed I prefer his anus I think it might damage his self image..


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

Fecal bacteria entering the mouth cause E. Coli and Salmonella. You can't get sick from licking a healthy penis or vagina (urine is sanitary unless there's an infection) but you can get very sick from licking the anus. 

If the risk is worth it to you feel free. No judgement from me.


----------



## dallasapple

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Fecal bacteria entering the mouth cause E. Coli and Salmonella. You can't get sick from licking a healthy penis or vagina (urine is sanitary unless there's an infection) but you can get very sick from licking the anus.
> 
> If the risk is worth it to you feel free. No judgement from me.


Exactly..thats why his there is "no hygene issue" is just plain false.

Knowing what people endure who contract an e-coli especially infection including a high mortality rate just isnt worth it to me.


----------



## johnnycomelately

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Fecal bacteria entering the mouth cause E. Coli and Salmonella. You can't get sick from licking a healthy penis or vagina (urine is sanitary unless there's an infection) but you can get very sick from licking the anus.
> 
> If the risk is worth it to you feel free. No judgement from me.


Part of the reason why we do things like kiss with tongue, oral sex, anal sex etc is to demonstrate that we accept all of the other person, even their dirtiest parts. That is why rimming is so romantic.


----------



## 2ntnuf

HuggyBear said:


> Nah, no "bum stuff" for me, if I can have my way... never been asked to try it.
> 
> I'll put my mouth on the 'taint, but not the "dirty" part.
> 
> *If asked to do such, I'll be demanding a Listerine or Lysol enema, first*.


:rofl:

Seriously, never wanted to do the rim thing and never wanted it done. 

Ass doesn't feel like vagina. I must have done it wrong. I didn't care for the feeling. I was told I didn't know how to do it. Maybe she should have worked with me on it? 

Maybe we could have traded something different I wanted for what she wanted.


----------



## dallasapple

johnnycomelately said:


> Part of the reason why we do things like kiss with tongue, oral sex, anal sex etc is to demonstrate that we accept all of the other person, even their dirtiest parts. That is why rimming is so romantic.


The thing is I feel accepted wholly and 100% without my husband beign "willing" to prove it by sticking his tonge up my nose..which contatins strep (all peoples does) and God only know whatever else bacteria ..same as I dont expect him to lick an area that contains (mostl likey) high concentrations of the kind of bacteria that can make you deathly ill..

Yes..If Im ill and I need him to WIPE my butt..Or if I get bed ridden and he needs to change my poopie diaper or CLEAN my snotty nose ???YES I will accept his help and be grateful for it..Thats "love" too and romanitic....not all loe and romance is sexual..I would also encourage him to wash his hands after those activities..

To "accept me " 100% and have to show it through any way ?I guess I should expect him to suck on my foot even though its got fungus?What "nibble on my boil" too?Nah...I feel secure enough I wont expect that kind of "proof of acceptance"..I love him enough anyway not to put him at unecessary risk to prove Im his..


----------



## chattycathy

If you don't mind the smell and she doesn't have leakage and or hemorrhoids and you don't mind maybe getting ill from it.....

more power to you.


----------



## dallasapple

> Ass doesn't feel like vagina. I must have done it wrong. I didn't care for the feeling. I was told I didn't know how to do it. Maybe she should have worked with me on it?


Every person that has "tried" anal sex male or female and doesnt love it is told they are "doing it wrong"..

If its the female who says it gave her NOTHING just pain?UP!!"doing it wrong" ..if its the man who says ..nah I dont really get into that UP! "doing it wrong"..

Basically if you dont like or love anal sex givign and recieiving you just flat out are wrong..(dont know how to do it right)


----------



## johnnycomelately

dallasapple said:


> The thing is I feel accepted wholly and 100% without my husband beign "willing" to prove it by sticking his tonge up my nose..which contatins strep (all peoples does) and God only know whatever else bacteria ..same as I dont expect him to lick an area that contains (mostl likey) high concentrations of the kind of bacteria that can make you deathly ill..
> 
> Yes..If Im ill and I need him to WIPE my butt..Or if I get bed ridden and he needs to change my poopie diaper or CLEAN my snotty nose ???YES I will accept his help and be grateful for it..Thats "love" too and romanitic....not all loe and romance is sexual..I would also encourage him to wash his hands after those activities..
> 
> To "accept me " 100% and have to show it through any way ?I guess I should expect him to suck on my foot even though its got fungus?What "nibble on my boil" too?Nah...I feel secure enough I wont expect that kind of "proof of acceptance"..I love him enough anyway not to put him at unecessary risk to prove Im his..


Not saying you have to do it, I am just pointing out the psychology behind (excuse the pun) the kink. 

As for bacteria, your mouth is absolutely full of them, so by your logic you shouldn't kiss, especially with tongue.


----------



## dallasapple

johnnycomelately said:


> Not saying you have to do it, I am just pointing out the psychology behind (excuse the pun) the kink.
> 
> As for bacteria, your mouth is absolutely full of them, so by your logic you shouldn't kiss, especially with tongue.


Yes my mouth is FULL of bactria thats why I shouldnt BITE anyone ..LOL!! But my MOUTH doesnt contain E-coli..

No one said there was no risk with kissign or sex or oral even ..but if a stranger said "kiss me " or "lick my ass hole" ..I would go with the odds and kiss them..

And the "odds" would be in my favor choosign that kiss..

So no by my logic it isnt we "shouldnt kiss"..


----------



## johnnycomelately

dallasapple said:


> No one said there was no risk with kissign or sex or oral even ..but if a stranger said "kiss me " or "lick my ass hole" ..I would go with the odds and kiss them..


A stranger, exactly. As I said the psychology is an acceptance of all of the person's body. 

Why do you think men love to receive oral? Because you wouldn't take anyone's penis in your mouth would you? The idea of sucking a stranger's penis is disgusting, right? So, by sucking your penis/tongue/vagina/anus/armpit they are accepting even the most disgusting part of your body. 

Says it better than roses.


----------



## jaquen

As is typical, there are lots of myths being perpetuated about the cleanliness, or perceived lack thereof, of the human anal canal and rectum.

The anal canal and rectum actually stay quite clean. They are structured in a way that it does NOT hold on to fecal matter if a person takes regular bow movements, and doesn't do a lot of holding. Once you eliminate, the majority of the waste and bacteria exits. 

The only time you deal with cleanliness issues with anal sex is if:

A. The recipient hasn't washed their actual anus, and surrounding outer structures well.

B. Anal penetration happens during a time when the recipient is holding their bow movements.

C. Poor diet, or other conditions, that lead to structurally unsound feces.

Otherwise with a good washing, you're good to go. The dangers of catching e.coli from a clean human bottom are insanely minute.

What is bacteriologically dirtier than the human anus? The human mouth. Yes people, kissing a mouth opens you up to far more potential problems than licking a clean, empty ass.

A note on e.coli: the vast majority of e.coli strains are mild, and non-life threatening.


----------



## frankd

Well, I've been licking and rubbing (and whenever possible), sticking my tongue into my wife's ass since we married almost 22 years ago. So, if not a pro, you could say I'm very experienced.

So, if I may, I'd like to dispel a few myths from first hand experience.
1) No, it doesn't smell. Basic cleanliness is all that is needed. If necessary, a simple baby wipe will freshen things up in an instant.
2) If there was a health issue, the odds would be against me and I'd be dead by now. In 22 years, I've eaten a lot of ass.
3) Anything like this, or any other alternative to vaginal intercourse must be seen as a distraction, or a treat. I agree that if he prefers your ass instead of your other lady parts, then yes, something might be wrong.


----------



## jaquen

frankd said:


> 3) Anything like this, or any other alternative to vaginal intercourse must be seen as a distraction, or a treat. I agree that if he prefers your ass instead of your other lady parts, then yes, something might be wrong.


Honestly Frankd the strength and passion with which you talk about this subject does leave the impression that you do indeed prize your wife's ass above all her other lady parts.

Is this inaccurate?


----------



## cashybum

Wow I learned alot about asses today!

Personally.. I like anal when I'm really horny but I still have a lot of practicing to do. I've only done it a few times. I don't know how comfortable I am with the ass licking though...


----------



## 67flh

give it a shot,what do you have to lose?


----------



## jman

johnnycomelately said:


> I love the chocolate starfish and my wife often demands anal. Yes, my life is that good.


Lucky!

I really need to stop reading these threads at work... LOL


----------



## marriedguy

I've been licking my wifes ass ever since we got married, can't get enough of it..she kinda likes it, depends on her mood though..
We've tried full out Anal sex with lots of patience and lube but she's just not into it..so I stopped pushing this lifelong fantasy of mine two years ago..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frankd

jaquen said:


> Honestly Frankd the strength and passion with which you talk about this subject does leave the impression that you do indeed prize your wife's ass above all her other lady parts.
> 
> Is this inaccurate?


An artiste! Please sir, I am a Connoisseur of my wife's lady parts, top and bottom, front and rear. 

In truth, the key word is "prefer". No, I don't prefer her behind, but as I mentioned above, she has difficulty with vaginal intercourse and we've found our own way of sharing.

No, there is no substitute to holding her in my arms when we make love and be able to kiss her sweet face.

Also, I may have a passion for her behind, but it's really one-sided, isn't it? I mean, she willingly offers it to me, and I gladly accept, but lady's, does it really do anything for you?


----------



## marriedguy

Im sure it does something for some ladies, there's the wild girls out there..
But I think alot of women like it only because it's something they know they make their man happy with..

i am comfused though .how im the world can a man stare at a womans ass, be totally in love with it but not want to rim it..makes no sense to me..I think all men have a deep urge to go there wether they admit it or not..

Have never personally known any women who are interested at all in returning the favour..dont blame em though, there's no ass on this planet that comes close to the sexyness of a womans booty that wants to be ****ed by her man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad

marriedguy said:


> Im sure it does something for some ladies, there's the wild girls out there..
> But I think alot of women like it only because it's something they know they make their man happy with..
> 
> i am comfused though .how im the world can a man stare at a womans ass, be totally in love with it but not want to rim it..makes no sense to me..I think all men have a deep urge to go there wether they admit it or not..
> 
> Have never personally known any women who are interested at all in returning the favour..dont blame em though, there's no ass on this planet that comes close to the sexyness of a womans booty that wants to be ****ed by her man.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. You can't get me to admit it because it is soooo far from the truth. Just as I have no desire to lick it, I have NO desire to have anal sex. I've told my wife that if I were gay, the only sex that would happen would be BJ's, because nothing anal is ever going on. I don't see why someone would prefer that over his wifes pu$$y.


----------



## jaquen

frankd said:


> Also, I may have a passion for her behind, but it's really one-sided, isn't it? I mean, she willingly offers it to me, and I gladly accept, but lady's, does it really do anything for you?


My wife adores anal. She didn't always, but once she got into it, wow. She loves to finger her own behind now, and enjoys anal play even more than I enjoy performing it on her.


----------



## sinnister

Wow. A whole lot of back handed judgement going on in this thread. Not a lot of educated responses either...more like fear mongering because you don't agree with something. There's a little bit of truth in the fact that you can get ecoli from rimming, but did you know you can get it any number of ways? Like brushing your teeth? Or eating a piece of "healthy" romaine lettuce?

I wish we could be more understanding about things considered taboo but I know it's wishful thinking.


----------



## TRGarner

I read through most of the responses and I must say, that, for my wife , the most, without a doubt sexual appealing item is her ass. I cannot begin to tell you, that her ass is the most sexual appealing item, during our love making abilities. I find her as clean, sexual and appealing, I want to grab it, smack it, lick it, touch it, and just want to do such amazing items to it. 

But she does not see that. she sees her butt as gracious and appealing, but not to the degree that I see. My god, I just want to do things that I'm not sure I can post her, so I'll leave it out , but if she is not into that, then you need to work her up to it, but please her in other ways first, don't freak her out!!!!


----------



## mrcow

not to add much to the original discussion, but this just fits perfectly here.

apparently I'm black, despite what the mirror says.


----------



## sinnister

mrcow said:


> not to add much to the original discussion, but this just fits perfectly here.
> 
> apparently I'm black, despite what the mirror says.


I have no problem giving you an honorary degree in black-ology.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

sinnister said:


> Wow. A whole lot of back handed judgement going on in this thread. Not a lot of educated responses either...more like fear mongering because you don't agree with something. There's a little bit of truth in the fact that you can get ecoli from rimming, but did you know you can get it any number of ways? Like brushing your teeth? Or eating a piece of "healthy" romaine lettuce?
> 
> I wish we could be more understanding about things considered taboo but I know it's wishful thinking.


There are many different strains of e-coli. The one that EVERY healthy human has (because it is necessary for digestion) is not the one that makes you deathly ill. The one that makes you sick is food borne.


----------



## GinnyTonia

frankd said:


> No, there is no substitute to holding her in my arms when we make love and be able to kiss her sweet face.
> 
> Also, I may have a passion for her behind, but it's really one-sided, isn't it? I mean, she willingly offers it to me, and I gladly accept, but lady's, does it really do anything for you?


Yes, it turns me on and feels so good. I can't cum from a rim job alone, but it definitely heightens my arousal level. 

The first time it was done to me, it was a surprise dip below while receiving oral years ago. It made me self-conscious and didn't enjoy it. 

Years later, my SO expressed a desire to do it, told me he'd been thinking about it a lot and just wanted to lick me everywhere. I became very turned on by his craving. 

Needless to say, I immediately jumped in the shower, and when I got out, we started regular foreplay, which was amazing. Kissing and licking everywhere, leading up to the tongue-on/in-ass and I loved it. To the degree that I don't think I'd date someone long who was grossed out by it. 

We don't do it often, but it's always a treat. 

I kiss him after, too, and neither of us have gotten the least bit ill.


----------



## oldgeezer

It took my wife years to decide she wanted to try backdoor sex. Lots of lube and the fact that I'm not large around... With lots of very nice stimulation and ... It's now something we do once in a while. I dunno what gets her in the mood, never figured it out, but she cums so hard when she wants it that it does the same for me and I nearly pass out as well. Her moans and shaking and gasping for breath I find to be an uncontrollable stimulant.


----------



## tonyarz

I won't go near anyone's butt for any reason. lol. If my wife wants that, she has to go elsewhere. lol


----------



## GinnyTonia

marriedguy said:


> Im sure it does something for some ladies, there's the wild girls out there..
> But I think alot of women like it only because it's something they know they make their man happy with..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well then, I'm a wild girl. Woohoo!


----------



## rejectionhurts

I would be so honored if my husband loved me enough to be fascinated with doing this to me, so well done on your part. I hope she loves you as much as you love her. That being said, what your doing (rimming) is unhealthy as there are so many germs and toxins in this area. I don't think it's a good idea. Stick to the vagina.


----------



## anotherguy

its all good, relax.

Fixation on anything to the exclusion of everything else is a problem, but if you are both having your jollies - have fun. And no.. it isnt dangerous or unhealthy in any way if you practice routine hygiene.

After a shower helps everyone relax in their squeaky cleanliness - and then all intrested parties are sure there wont be any surprises.

I admit the wife and I find some of this surprisingly erotic and partake from time to time. We both seem to get something out of it...albeit from different directions - figuratively and obviously geographically. There is obviously more going on there than the simple act for us.

'i admit' - see that? See what going on there? Sheesh.  I have big catholic shame that runs deep.


----------



## jaquen

rejectionhurts said:


> I would be so honored if my husband loved me enough to be fascinated with doing this to me, so well done on your part. I hope she loves you as much as you love her. That being said, what your doing (rimming) is unhealthy as there are so many germs and toxins in this area. I don't think it's a good idea. Stick to the vagina.


If a person's anal region is cleaned, rimming is safer than kissing.


----------



## ocotillo

sinnister said:


> Not a lot of educated responses either...more like fear mongering because you don't agree with something.


Most strains of _Escherichia coli_ are harmless. It's the rogue strains (Serotypes) that are pathogenic. What most healthy people carry in their digestive tract are part of the normal, harmless flora that grow there. 

In a long term, monogamous relationship, it's not likely that one partner is carrying anything the other partner hasn't already been exposed to.


----------



## Carpe

Getting aroused reading this thread. I'm another husband who finds his wife's anus to be the very most erotic part of her body. Not that I don't find every other usual part of her to be arousing, but there is absolutely nothing that makes me harder than inserting my tongue into her lovely bottom. She, on the other hand, can take it or leave it, so I only get to do it once in a long while.


----------



## IndyTMI

Carpe said:


> Getting aroused reading this thread. I'm another husband who finds his wife's anus to be the very most erotic part of her body. Not that I don't find every other usual part of her to be arousing, but there is absolutely nothing that makes me harder than inserting my tongue into her lovely bottom. She, on the other hand, can take it or leave it, so I only get to do it once in a long while.


Yep, I've found after a day of reading others' stories on TAM, once I get home, the front of my underwear has a few patches that weren't there when I put them on fresh in the morning. I never knew reading could be so arousing. This has been a new discovery for me...who knew...I like erotica!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

TMI


----------



## jaquen

IndyTM said:


> Yep, I've found after a day of reading others' stories on TAM, once I get home, the front of my underwear has a few patches that weren't there when I put them on fresh in the morning. I never knew reading could be so arousing. This has been a new discovery for me...who knew...I like erotica!


----------



## JediG

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Fecal bacteria entering the mouth cause E. Coli and Salmonella. You can't get sick from licking a healthy penis or vagina (urine is sanitary unless there's an infection) but you can get very sick from licking the anus.
> 
> If the risk is worth it to you feel free. No judgement from me.


It's not hard to keep yourself clean. My husband has been rimming me for more than a decade (not continuously, obviously) and he's never gotten ~sick from it.


----------



## IndyTMI

Lol...it's not like I'm having orgasms while reading. Just as people's mouths water when they are hungry, my penis leaks fluid during arousal...pretty normal occurrence, I believe. Many times when messing around with my wife I can simply milk out enough to use as lube instead of grabbing the bottle.


jaquen said:


>


----------



## gbrad

IndyTM said:


> Lol...it's not like I'm having orgasms while reading. Just as people's mouths water when they are hungry, my penis leaks fluid during arousal...pretty normal occurrence, I believe. Many times when messing around with my wife I can simply milk out enough to use as lube instead of grabbing the bottle.


Lube? who uses that.


----------



## jaquen

IndyTM said:


> Lol...it's not like I'm having orgasms while reading. Just as people's mouths water when they are hungry, my penis leaks fluid during arousal...pretty normal occurrence, I believe. Many times when messing around with my wife I can simply milk out enough to use as lube instead of grabbing the bottle.


----------



## Ghost88

+1, works for me on many levels both giving and receiving. My wife too, when she is feeling sexual (which alas is not often lately).


----------



## Normalguy062302

My wife's behind is amazing. I love doing it back there. She is almost to the point where she likes it more back there. I think her orgasms are more intense and she gets off easier when we do it that way. When I walk in the bedroom and she is wearing a little thong or a tiny boyshort or something like that to show off her behind, I know that she is in the mood for that. She's made noises doing it that way that I have never heard before. Oh, and just wait till until your wife gets the nerve to do it that way on top of you. Holy smokes...she does all the work but you can use a toy for double penetration. The first time my wife got double she told me she never wanted it anywhere else but back there. Of course, we've done it other ways too but she loves having it in both. She doesn't scream during orgasm anymore...she almost grunts. It's great!


----------



## thread the needle

Wife and I both love it all and do it all with her buns but not mine. 

It started with a gentle finger. I love her intense reaction and the most powerful orgasms are from there. 

She always talks about how its so naughty and how amazing it feels. 

She is not always up for it so it one out of ten perhaps but when we do it always very memorable and satisfying. 

Relaxation is the key or it hurts. We start very very slowly and build. Eventually it's thundering away pounding it but it definitely has to build very slowly in a loving careful gentle way to get there.

I do not like even a finger. We tried it and it's not for me but she loves it so that's what we do with her buns. 

I the physical feeling of PIV but love anal because of her epic reactions of pleasure and intensity of O. 

Anal is clearly not for everyone but we got there by escalating slowly when she liked the caressing.


----------



## DayOne




----------



## Amplexor

Normalguy062302 said:


> My wife's behind is amazing. I love doing it back there. She is almost to the point where she likes it more back there. I think her orgasms are more intense and she gets off easier when we do it that way. When I walk in the bedroom and she is wearing a little thong or a tiny boyshort or something like that to show off her behind, I know that she is in the mood for that. She's made noises doing it that way that I have never heard before. Oh, and just wait till until your wife gets the nerve to do it that way on top of you. Holy smokes...she does all the work but you can use a toy for double penetration. The first time my wife got double she told me she never wanted it anywhere else but back there. Of course, we've done it other ways too but she loves having it in both. She doesn't scream during orgasm anymore...she almost grunts. It's great!


Please refrain from continuing to open zombie threads. Thank you.


----------

